# ecrire fichier



## jannold2 (5 Janvier 2008)

bonjour
apres une recherche sur le forum, je constate qu'il n'y a pas grand chose sur l'ecriture d'un bete fichier exte avec applescript.
j'ai essayé


set saut_ligne to "
"
set l to "toto" & saut_ligne & "tata"
tell application "Finder" to set thepath to file "stats.txt" of home as alias
open for access thepath with write permission
write l to thepath
close access thepath

en fait ca marche... mais en plus du texte ca rajoute du "utxt" un peu partout. Je ne peux pas écrire de chiffres non plus. Par contre, avec  set l to read thepath ca lit tres bien.

comment faire ?

merci d avance
Thomas


----------



## ceslinstinct (5 Janvier 2008)

jannold2 a dit:


> bonjour
> apres une recherche sur le forum, je constate qu'il n'y a pas grand chose sur l'ecriture d'un bete fichier exte avec applescript.
> j'ai essayé
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

AppleScript maintenant travaille en Unicode Text (utxt) donc dans ton texte tu peut ajouter des caractères d'autres langues sans problème.

A l'affichage il doit te donner ce que tu voulais mais faut qu'il sache si c'est écrit en ASCII ou Unicode Text pour afficher suivant ton choiw.

@+


----------



## quark67 (6 Janvier 2008)

jannold2 a dit:


> mais en plus du texte ca rajoute du "utxt" un peu partout.



Pas remarqué.


----------

